# Buescher State Park



## Geordican (Jul 16, 2015)

Spent the weekend at Buescher. They are in the process of repaving the roads. The pads are all new and LEVEL (side to side) which is nice. This morning was nice and quiet before all of the girls got up. I was trying to get the dog to join in on the selfie, but she wouldn't.


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

Excellent! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

Wife and I love it there--nice park!


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

what is in and around the park to do. we normally hit somerville but with the flood its closed and bastrop state park was closed as well. we ended up at Martin Dies jr this past weekend.


----------



## Geordican (Jul 16, 2015)

Big pond or a small lake, however you want to look at it, hiking/biking trails (some are closed from fire). Bastrop is close, Smithville is close. Bastrop State park is close, but a lot of it caught fire. There is a research facility that houses a lot of the hiv primates on the park road between Buescher and Bastrop State Park. For fun, you could go protest. :help:


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

If you mountain bike, don't miss Rocky Hill ranch its just up the road.


----------

